# RockShox Threaded Baseplate Removal Tool - One Way To Improvise



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm in the process of overhauling a 2004 RockShox SID fork and needed a RockShox Threaded Baseplate Removal Tool.

I found other posts saying it was a recessed hexagon exactly 15mm wide. I took a 15mm wrench with me to a local hardware store and started going through the stock.

The Hillman M10-1.50 Flanged Hex Nuts fit perfectly. And, I was able to grab the flange with a pair of vice grips to give me the leverage I needed to remove the baseplates. The package of four cost less than a dollar.

As noted in other posts (and the service manual) these are reverse threaded. "Righty Loosey" and "Lefty Tighty". 

Posting the photos to help out anyone else that may attempt this in the future.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

looks good. can also grab a axle nut off a junk bike or something.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Ah, that is good to know. My bikes have skewers and I have no threaded axle nuts laying around. It's been so long since I assembled my kids bikes I wouldn't have thought of using one of those.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

Sugino crank bolts are 15mm as well, grind flats onto the thread and use vice grips.

- Joel


----------



## Domingo (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm in the process of overhauling my '03 sid team for the first time and I got stalled at this step. Not anymore! Thanks for the detailed procedure and pics.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

You're welcome, the only reason I posted it was in hopes it would help someone else out in the future. My SID Team is still going strong and I think it's a great fork for my terrain and weight.


----------

